# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box V2.9 Released[18/01/2016]- Check More Inside

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Version 2.9 (11th Jan 2017)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box 2.9 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon 2.9 Highlights*   *Falcon Box V2.9 Released[18/01/2016]* 
-* Added Factory Reset for Sony Devices* * (Remove Pattern/Pin/Password)*  *Xperia Arc LT15i
Xperia C C2305
Xperia C3 D2533
Xperia C3 Dual D2502
Xperia C4 Dual E5333, E5343, E5363
Xperia C4 Single sim E5303, E5306, E5353
Xperia C5 Ultra Dual E5533,E5563
Xperia E C1504
Xperia E C1505
Xperia E Dual C1604
Xperia E Dual C1605
Xperia E1 D2005
Xperia E1 Dual D2105
Xperia E3 D2202
Xperia E3 D2203
Xperia E3 Dual D2212
Xperia E4 Dual E2115
Xperia E4 Dual E2124
Xperia E4 E2104
Xperia E4g E2033
Xperia E4g E2043
Xperia Go St27i
Xperia J St26i
Xperia L C2104
Xperia L C2105
Xperia LT18a
Xperia LT18i
Xperia LT22i
Xperia LT26i
Xperia LT28i
Xperia LT29i
Xperia M C1904
Xperia M C1905
Xperia M Dual C2004
Xperia M Dual C2005
Xperia M2 Aqua D2403 LTE-A
Xperia M2 D2303
Xperia M2 D2306
Xperia M2 Dual D2302
Xperia M4 Aqua Dual E2333, E2363_16GB
Xperia M4 Aqua E2303, E2353_8GB
Xperia M4 Aqua E2306_16 GB
Xperia M5 Dual E5633,E5663E,E5643
Xperia M5 E5603,E5653,E5606
Xperia mini pro SK17i
Xperia Miro St23i
Xperia Neo Mt11i
Xperia Neo MT25i
Xperia P Lt22i
Xperia Play R800i
Xperia Ray St18i
Xperia SL Lt26ii
Xperia Sola MT27i
Xperia SP C5302
Xperia Sp C5303
Xperia T Lt30p
Xperia T2 Ultra Dual
Xperia T3 D5103
Xperia Tipo St21i
Xperia U St25i
Xperia Ultra C6802
Xperia V Lt25i
Xperia W8 Walkman E16i
Xperia WT19a Walkman
Xperia WT19i Walkman
Xperia X10 mini E10a
Xperia X10 mini E10i
Xperia X10 mini pro U20a
Xperia X10 mini pro U20i
Xperia X10a
Xperia X10i
Xperia X8 E15a
Xperia X8 E15i
Xperia Z C6602
Xperia Z Ultra C6833
Xperia Z1 C6602
Xperia Z1 C6903
Xperia Z1 compact LTE-A D5503
Xperia Z2 D6502
Xperia Z2 D6503
Xperia Z2 D6503
Xperia Z2 D6543
Xperia Z3 Compact LTE-A D5803
Xperia Z3 D6633
Xperia Z3 D6653
Xperia Z3 Plus Dual E6553
Xperia Z5 Compact E5803,E5823
Xperia Z5 Dual E6633,E6683
Xperia Z5 E6603,E6653
Xperia ZL C6503
Xperia Zr C5502*   *- Added Zte Android Unlock Generic Method*  * (Need Root Access, New Security Devices Supported)*  *ZTE Blade XM
ZTE Blade X
ZTE V795
ZTE T760
ZTE T815
ZTE T12
ZTE R28
ZTE Blade Q
ZTE Blade Q Mini
ZTE KIS Max
ZTE KIS 2
ZTE Blade Q GPro
ZTE Blade GPro
ZTE Blade GLux
ZTE F120
ZTE Blade C2 Plus
ZTE Blade C2*   *- Added Reboot to Edl Mode option from Normal Mode*  *- Added Reboot to Edl Mode option from Fastboot Mode *  *- Added Panasonic Modem up/down Fix*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Download Files and Put in [Falcon Box -> Sony] Folder* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *More To Come*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

